# What a devious sneaky clever pony



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

Haha man that is one funny guy!  He's safe the way he does it though...he's so slick about it LOL.


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

I feel sorry for the kid. That can't be much fun. That pony is such a stinker, lol.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

That is classic! Ponies are inherently evil. I love that he stops to graze after jumping. Naughty pony!


----------



## Fisher.Cat. (Dec 26, 2007)

I used to ride a pony just like him! Taught me not to take crap from any horse haha :]


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

This video should be called, "Why NOT to buy a pony" Too funny! Giggle? Nah, I right out LAUGHED!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

LOL! that was hilarious...I love the whole "jump, stop, graze" procedure!!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh dear. Reson number #66 why I dont like ponies.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

its why I love ponies, they make you work for success. cute video but honestly no offense to the kid, she should not be jumping that pony. She is pulling on her/his mouth and slamming down on the back when landing, no wonder the pony is trying to figure out a way to get out of it. Love the grazing though. Kids has guts and determination, but needs a good teacher and no jumping until she gets better.
Ponies rule


----------



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

That was so funny. My mom was in tears laughing so hard. :lol:


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Too funny! She was a little trooper, though, getting back on @ keep going! She must be sore, but at least we know his neck is strong! lol_


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

this is why people should avoid ponie!!! yet I giggles at this. such a sneaky lil thing.


----------



## HorseRiderLover (Jan 13, 2009)

It's funny how the kid just falls forward so stiffly and slowly. Smart little pony.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

HAHA! thats one way to teach a girl how to ride. Its a cute pony.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Exactly why I love ponies. If you aren't worthy to ride, you don't get to! Hehe, my pony was notorious for dumping kids before we got her. She'd still dump any little ****** who got on her and had no clue... but she's way better.


----------



## mattie (Feb 7, 2009)

hahaha never laughed so much in my life!!!!!!!


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

lol that's hilarious. How many faceplants did you guys count? As said before, she's a trooper, and she is fortunate to have such a frank teacher. haha


----------



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

that was really funny! i love how the girl slowly falls off and does like a belly flop onto the ground, i love the pony's little kick outs, those are cute too! =D


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree with lovemyponies that she should not be jumping! Its no wonder that pony dumped her so much, i would if someone yanked on my mouth over the fence like that lol. But none the less that made me laugh!!!:lol: Oh i needed a good laugh right now, thanks for sharing it!


----------



## HorseLuva97 (Jan 29, 2009)

adorable and nautty he should have a more experienced rider though


----------



## prbygenny (Aug 2, 2008)

That is what Ponies call an emergeny dismount!! lol I loved it!!!


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

OMG, I needed that! That was priceless!!


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

I want heem! xD


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Thats a pony for you....

Too cute


----------

